# All My Summer Contest Entries!



## Rolandranch (Sep 4, 2016)

Just wanted to take a moment to show off the pens I entered into the Summer Extravaganza this year (since I take "bragging rights" seriously):biggrin:.



View in Gallery
This pen took 2nd place in the Ballpoint Pen Contest.
It is a Art Deco BP made from ebony and malachite TruStone.



View in Gallery
This pen took 1st place in the Casting Contest.
It is a Vertex made from paua abalone shell.



View in Gallery
This pen took 1st place in the youth contest.
It is a Deco pen made from ironwood and turquoise TruStone with aluminum accent bands.



View in Gallery
I entered this pen into the pretty wood contest and it made it to the second round (top ten) but didn't place.
It is a Majestic Jr. made from two-tone Amboyna Burl.

I had a lot of fun making these pens. A big round of applause goes to the contest coordinators and the prize donors. 

Thank you all for looking. C&C welcome.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 4, 2016)

You have every right to brag. They all turned out very nice and well worth an encore appearance. I do hope you  started your planning for next years Bash in Feb. That is the big event on this site where all the top dogs come to play. The field is somewhat tougher so bring your A game which we all have now seen you have. Good luck.


----------



## stuckinohio (Sep 4, 2016)

I really like the tru-stone segmented pens. I love the segmentation. How are you cutting the pie shape in the tru-stone?


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 4, 2016)

Every one a beauty.


----------



## Rolandranch (Sep 4, 2016)

stuckinohio said:


> I really like the tru-stone segmented pens. I love the segmentation. How are you cutting the pie shape in the tru-stone?



Thank you. I watched a how-to video on youtube on scalloped pen blanks and used that method. I did not plan to include the maple accent on the pen... it just turned out that way (still experimenting with scalloping). I was not even planning on entering it into the contest but decided to do it last minute (glad I did).


----------



## stuckinohio (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks for the link. I like his videos, but I hadn't seen that one.  Very nice pens. Good work.


----------



## Rolandranch (Sep 4, 2016)

Here's a pic of the blank before I turned it.


----------



## stuckinohio (Sep 4, 2016)

I saw that blank today on your website. It was interesting looking at all the projects you guys do!


----------



## OZturner (Sep 5, 2016)

Beautiful Pens, Seth.
Your work, is well Advanced for your Age, Obviously you have a Fantastic Aptitude, and Environment for Fine Wood Working and Pen Crafting.
Like all things "All Overnight Successes", have been many Years in the Making, and Require Continual Refreshment, Practice and Development.
Obviously you have the Skill, in Turning, Finishing and Design, also an Aptitude to Spread Your Wings and Develop your Talents, be it New Designs, Concepts, and Materials.
I look forward to seeing a lot more of your Work.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## MDWine (Sep 5, 2016)

The art-deco stuff is OFF THE CHAIN!  I love that stuff... yours is clean an elegant

WELL DONE SIR!


----------



## JimB (Sep 5, 2016)

I think you need to change your signature line. You are not a '16 year old looking to learn from the experts'. You are a '16 year old who is an expert'. Great pens.


----------



## jeff (Sep 5, 2016)

The casting contest winner looks nice on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## liljohn1368 (Sep 6, 2016)

Congrats on making the front page. Those are great looking pens..


----------



## Rolandranch (Sep 6, 2016)

jeff said:


> The casting contest winner looks nice on the front page :biggrin:



WOW! That's really cool! Thanks so much for featuring my pen.


----------



## lhowell (Sep 14, 2016)

Seth, your pens look fantastic!!! did you use one solid sheet of abalone or did you do the strip method? I don't see vertical lines indicating strips so I am assuming you used a flex sheet of abalone? Any issues with getting it to wrap around the blank successfully? Just ordered a few of these sheets and trying to determine if I want to cut them into strips or try and wrap the sheet around the tube.


----------



## Rolandranch (Sep 14, 2016)

lhowell said:


> Seth, your pens look fantastic!!! did you use one solid sheet of abalone or did you do the strip method? I don't see vertical lines indicating strips so I am assuming you used a flex sheet of abalone? Any issues with getting it to wrap around the blank successfully? Just ordered a few of these sheets and trying to determine if I want to cut them into strips or try and wrap the sheet around the tube.



PM sent.


----------

